# Trout Action HOT



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Exceptional trout catches "Pre Front"*

Just at the morning sun begins to warm the shallow coves, mullet start dancing across the water. One would think it's their last jump, knowing just below the water could be a monster trout. This is what keeps us coming back time and time again. Look for trout in slightly deeper guts that tend to weave into and out of oyster shell situated just adjacent to the vast openness of the main bay system.

Monday Captain Cooper experienced exceptional catches of trout just ahead of the strengthening front. Pink corky lures helped produced 40 trout 2 reds for Phillip P. and guests. According to the guests "We must have landed well over 100 trout today." Meanwhile Captain Nathan was putting our guests from Nashville and Kentucky on their last day of duck hunting in Texas. Props to the Captain for taking 24 ducks on Monday. What a way to show these out-of-state guests a warm Texas welcome.

Captain TJ & Harold found themselves working early into the morning darkness with the DU TV crew. The early morning fog didn't help the filming, but the video guys said they captured very nice videos of multiple flocks of gadwalls committed to the decoys. "This is just what we came for." The lodge welcomed an afternoon fishing trip with the Thomas E. party. Captain Jonathan really tried hard till darkness to put the guests on them. It just wasn't their day, "We caught scores of small trout, and brought a few fish back."

We welcome 24-guest Tuesday for a full day of blasting & casting and just plan fishing fun. The cold front is blowing around 10-15 mph with some good cloud cover. Reports to follow!

Tight Lines

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Tuesday's reports...*

*"That's why they call it fishing"*

Man, if I had a dollar each time I heard someone say "That's why they call it fishing," I would have a pocket full of money, just saying. I'm really just kidding, but I did here that phrase several times on Tuesday by a few of our loyal customers. The north wind on Tuesday was a game changer for our anglers, it really hurt the action we experienced on Monday. The only group that came back with a great day of fishing was Captain Rick Hammond with the Mark W. party. The trip was part of a blast & cast package; after a great duck hunt of 20- birds in the morning, Mark's group finished their fishing trip with 25-trout while drifting over reefs with live shrimp and popping cork.

Duck hunting was also very strong for Captain Jonathan Hill while guiding the Eckert party, they shot 22 ducks, and said "This was the first time we've ever hunted out of a real blind, it was really cool watching the ducks come right into the decoys."

Captain's Nathan & Cooper had wade fishing trips with artificial lures- According to the guests, "We had a really slow day of fishing, but it was fun." Longtime customer Russell J. said they managed around 10 trout 2 reds with Captain Cooper. Later in the day we welcomed Jim H. and guests with Captain Nick for a drift fishing session while using lures. It was also a lot slower for his party - the guests really wanted to target bigger fish with top waters. It just didn't happen! Meanwhile, the other other 2 guests joined Captain David & Jonathan for a afternoon duck hunt. They managed to take several trophy bull sprigs, I'm sure they will be going on the wall. We welcomed back Jack H. and guests on Monday to fish with Captain Steve. I'm not sure how they finished up, but I'll bet they had fun no matter how the fishing turned out. Jack is 85 years of age, and loves to fish. I just hope I make it to 85. No kidding!

DU TV - filming continues with Capt. TJ & Harold, and according to Bob & Rita "My wife shot her first bull sprig right at shooting time on the end of her barrel." They also said - "We saw a lot of ducks today, and got plenty of great decoying video footage, every thing from now on is bonus." On Wednesday, we'll continue to shoot another duck hunt, do more interviews, and maybe sneak in a fishing trip in the afternoon.

Wednesday brings a full slate of trips with an 8-boat session - It feels like 52 degrees with 3 mph north winds. The forecast is calling for SSW at 5 to 10 mph.

Tight Lines!

Captain Chris Martin

Below photo: Third angler not in photo


----------

